# Corona on Hawaii



## capjak (Mar 15, 2020)

Hawaii Sees 1st Community Virus Case As Numbers Rise, Legislature Suspends Session
					

Updated: 3/16/20, 4:20 p.m.Hawaii Gov. David Ige on Monday confirmed the state has its first community-spread coronavirus case. The state reports there…




					www.hawaiipublicradio.org
				




Following on this weekend's announcement of two Mainland visitors on Kauai testing positive for the coronavirus, Maui County reported its first case and Oahu counted its third last night. The latest cases bring Hawaii's total number of COVID-19 cases to six.


----------



## tartanwood (Mar 15, 2020)

I checked out the link in the opening post and found this disturbing account:

"A couple arriving on Mauii from Indiana flew directly to Maui on March 2. Both became sick and visited urgent care facilities but did not reveal that they had previously been in close contact with a COVID-19 positive patient.

The man and woman, both with symptoms, flew to Kauai on Hawaiian Airlines 149 on March 8 and stayed in the Kaua'i Marriott Resort. The next day, one went to another urgent care clinic and was given antibiotics. 

On March 12, the same patient visited the Wilcox Medical Center and it was there that the couple disclosed their previous close contact with the coronavirus case.

Three health care workers who came into contact with the couple did not have appropriate personal protection gear and have been kept off the job while self-isolating in case they were exposed to the virus."

This is exactly why we canceled our trip that was supposed to start on Monday.  We are not ill at this time, but I did not want to be the person unknowingly bringing the virus with me, nor did I want to pick up the virus on a crowded plane.  I did not want to worry about having to self-isolate in any of the places rented to us.    Our travel protection policy won't pay for our canceled lodging or any disruption caused by potential quarantine or self-isolation, but we chose to lose cash rather than put ourselves or anyone else at risk.  Thankfully, the owners renting to us have offered to reimburse at least some of our payments.  We very much appreciate their understanding and fair practice.  

I hope the exposed health care workers and everyone else on Kauai will be safe and healthy.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 15, 2020)

tartanwood said:


> I checked out the link in the opening post and found this disturbing account:
> 
> "A couple arriving on Mauii from Indiana flew directly to Maui on March 2. Both became sick and visited urgent care facilities but did not reveal that they had previously been in close contact with a COVID-19 positive patient.
> 
> ...


The really disgusting part about this report is the couple knew they had been exposed.  When they went to urgent care on Maui they DID NOT tell them about the exposure.  Several Health care workers are now self quarantined because they didn't know and didn't take proper precautions.  When the couple was diagnosed with coronavirus they still flew on to Kaui, and now they are in urgent care.  Dh says they should be fed to the sharks.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 15, 2020)

I think we are still a day or two away from finding out if this is relatively contained or widespread.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 15, 2020)

Okay, I know this is lame and inappropriate, but after seeing the title of this thread, I couldn't resist. I did find Corona in Hawaii last month, right in our parking lot in Poipu.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2020)

artringwald said:


> Okay, I know this is lame and inappropriate, but after seeing the title of this thread, I couldn't resist. I did find Corona in Hawaii last month, right in our parking lot in Poipu.
> 
> View attachment 17965



I like it!! I was going to post a picture of my wife’s empty Corona bottle with the lime on the bottom.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 15, 2020)

artringwald said:


> Okay, I know this is lame and inappropriate, but after seeing the title of this thread, I couldn't resist. I did find Corona in Hawaii last month, right in our parking lot in Poipu.
> 
> View attachment 17965


Why would you drink Corona when you are in Hawaii?  There are all of those great local brews.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 15, 2020)

I just talked to my elderly mother and brother in Honolulu today.
They hadn't seen much if any on the news about COVID in Hawaii.
My mother was unaware of the run on TP on the mainland,
Believe me any whiff of home isolation would have the locals clearing out the TP just as fast as anywhere else!


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2020)

dsmrp said:


> I just talked to my elderly mother and brother in Honolulu today.
> They hadn't seen much if any on the news about COVID in Hawaii.
> My mother was unaware of the run on TP on the mainland,
> Believe me any whiff of home isolation would have the locals clearing out the TP just as fast as anywhere else!



7 cases reported here on Hawaii and TP has been an issue for almost two weeks now but it depends where you shop.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Why would you drink Corona when you are in Hawaii?  There are all of those great local brews.



We love the local beers here but also like a Corona once in a while. It’s very lite and one of my wife’s favorites.


----------



## Kapolei (Mar 15, 2020)

If anyone gets stuck on Oahu without toilet paper, send me a PM.  I got an extra roll or two that I can spare.


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2020)

Kapolei said:


> If anyone gets stuck on Oahu without toilet paper, send me a PM.  I got an extra roll or two that I can spare.



I’ll remember that in a pinch.  We haven’t been around looking for any. We have only checked to SafeWay we always shop at. We should be good for a while but it depends how long it takes to restock.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 15, 2020)

slip said:


> We love the local beers here but also like a Corona once in a while. It’s very lite and one of my wife’s favorites.



In blind beer tasting by beer experts of Mexican Beers Corona routinely comes in at the bottom. Even Tecate rates higher. Lime is a Gringo thing to hide the taste of beer.


----------



## dsmrp (Mar 15, 2020)

slip said:


> 7 cases reported here on Hawaii and TP has been an issue for almost two weeks now but it depends where you shop.



Sorry, that's too bad.  My mother doesn't shop any more. My brother usually shops at the PX (retired military).


----------



## slip (Mar 15, 2020)

geist1223 said:


> In blind beer tasting by beer experts of Mexican Beers Corona routinely comes in at the bottom. Even Tecate rates higher. Lime is a Gringo thing to hide the taste of beer.



I’ll answer for my wife, she don’t care, she likes it.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 15, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Why would you drink Corona when you are in Hawaii? There are all of those great local brews.


Yes, like Kona's Lavaman! @DaveNW likes a few of their brews as well. 

Went to Dragon's Nostrils today (off of Makapu'u Point Lighthouse Trail). Seriously contemplated stopping by Kona Brewing on our way home, especially since Lavaman is only sold on tap now...


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2020)

Luanne said:


> Why would you drink Corona when you are in Hawaii?  There are all of those great local brews.


I normally don't like fruity beer, but I did get Kona Hanalei Island IPA for our fridge. It has just a hint of POG juice in it. The draft version of it at Pietro’s Pizza and Pasta was really good.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2020)

NiteMaire said:


> Yes, like Kona's Lavaman! @DaveNW likes a few of their brews as well.
> 
> Went to Dragon's Nostrils today (off of Makapu'u Point Lighthouse Trail). Seriously contemplated stopping by Kona Brewing on our way home, especially since Lavaman is only sold on tap now...



I like their LongBoard and Big Wave. It wasn’t as fun when I could start buying it in Wisconsin when we lived there. I like Lihue Lager from Kauai Beer Company the best.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2020)

artringwald said:


> I normally don't like fruity beer, but I did get Kona Hanalei Island IPA for our fridge. It has just a hint of POG juice in it. The draft version of it at Pietro’s Pizza and Pasta was really good.



Thanks for that Art, I’ll have to try that next time I am there for dinner.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2020)

Pau Hana Pilsner brewed by Maui Brewing was my 2nd favorite beer while we were there. I couldn't quite drink all of it, and gave the rest away to the guys that were grilling. I did manage to finish off the Hana Bay Dark Rum. I'd hate to leave good rum behind.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2020)

artringwald said:


> Pau Hana Pilsner brewed by Maui Brewing was my 2nd favorite beer while we were there. I couldn't quite drink all of it, and gave the rest away to the guys that were grilling. I did manage to finish off the Hana Bay Dark Rum. I'd hate to leave good rum behind.



I have tried the Bikini Blonde but the last two times I was at Maui Brewing they were out of the Pau Hana. I’ll keep trying.


----------



## pedro47 (Mar 16, 2020)

Are commercial planes still flying to Hawaii from the States  of Washington and California and are commercial planes from Hawaii back to the mainland in the United States  .?


----------



## beachlynn (Mar 16, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Are commercial planes still flying to Hawaii from the States  of Washington and California and are commercial planes from Hawaii back to the mainland in the United States  .?


My son and his new bride are booked for their honeymoon starting Sun at WKORVN. We live in CA and the Gov is asking for gatherings of no more than 50 people only, people 65 and older to self isolate, mayor of LA just shut down restaurants except for to go. They are going to postpone the wedding but we’re going to lick their wounds in Maui anyway but now that doesn’t seem like that will happen either. The people in Gov in the different states are making recommendations daily. I think they have gone completely overboard in an abundance of caution. The number of cases in our huge population seems very small. My heart aches for my son and for the community as a whole who are being affected so negatively in their wallet.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 16, 2020)

slip said:


> I like their LongBoard and Big Wave. It wasn’t as fun when I could start buying it in Wisconsin when we lived there. I like Lihue Lager from Kauai Beer Company the best.



It's hard for me to say Kona is Hawaiian since it is now owned by Anheuser-Busch. Yes, I'm a beer snob.


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Mar 16, 2020)

beachlynn said:


> The number of cases in our huge population seems very small.


Unfortunately, the number of diagnosed/confirmed cases is very small because testing was so stringently limited for such a long time.  As testing expands, more cases will be diagnosed.  Hopefully, the upside of this will be that the death rate will decrease, as more people with moderate but not fatal illness are confirmed to be COVID-19 cases.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2020)

pedro47 said:


> Are commercial planes still flying to Hawaii from the States  of Washington and California and are commercial planes from Hawaii back to the mainland in the United States  .?



As of now yes but that to can change.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2020)

controller1 said:


> It's hard for me to say Kona is Hawaiian since it is now owned by Anheuser-Busch. Yes, I'm a beer snob.



When they weren’t I couldn’t get it in Wisconsin but since then they are available all over now.

I enjoy beer but not a snob.


----------



## slip (Mar 16, 2020)

7 cases as of yesterday confirmed in Hawaii but I just got up and that may have changed.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 16, 2020)

controller1 said:


> It's hard for me to say Kona is Hawaiian since it is now owned by Anheuser-Busch. Yes, I'm a beer snob.


I was wondering how long it would be before someone would say that...you're not alone in your feelings.  Craft Brew Alliance was sued several years ago by some who said they were misled about Kona being brewed in Hawaii.  The majority of beer is brewed on the mainland, but some of the beer is brewed in Hawaii.  Regardless, Lavaman is still my amber/beer of choice.


----------



## tartanwood (Mar 16, 2020)

Luanne said:


> The really disgusting part about this report is the couple knew they had been exposed. When they went to urgent care on Maui they DID NOT tell them about the exposure. Several Health care workers are now self quarantined because they didn't know and didn't take proper precautions. When the couple was diagnosed with coronavirus they still flew on to Kaui, and now they are in urgent care. Dh says they should be fed to the sharks.



Bringing the discussion back to the original topic, I just looked for additional information about this case.  Apparently the couple did not know that they had been in contact with someone who had tested positive before they started their trip.  Because they did not know about their exposure, they were not given the test in Maui.  They were already at the medical center in Kauai when they got a call notifying them about their pre-trip exposure.  This doesn't lessen the problem for everyone involved, but at least they were not quite as irresponsible as it first appeared.  I can feel more empathy for them now.

The report said that they are now in isolation in a county facility.  It is good to know that Kauai does have a way to isolate people away from hotels and other vacation lodging.  We canceled our own trip after a couple of sleepless nights worrying about how we would isolate if necessary in any of the 4 places we had reserved.  Canceling our trip reduced anticipated stress, but we are still disappointed.  We were supported to be on the plane at this very moment, but instead we are sitting at home.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2020)

controller1 said:


> It's hard for me to say Kona is Hawaiian since it is now owned by Anheuser-Busch. Yes, I'm a beer snob.


I used to own stock in Craft Brew Alliance (stock symbol BREW), the parent company of Kona. I wasn't happy when Anheuser-Busch started buying them out, and sold my stock. Many years ago I visited the brewery when it was still really a craft brewery. Now, most the Kona beer is brewed on the mainland. If I like a beer, I'm not too fussy about who makes it, but I do like to support companies that are truly Hawaiian owned.


----------



## tartanwood (Mar 16, 2020)

Why are we talking about beer?  This started as a thread about cases of coronavirus and how it is being spread and addressed in Kauai but it keeps getting shifted back to beer.


----------



## artringwald (Mar 16, 2020)

tartanwood said:


> Why are we talking about beer?  This started as a thread about cases of coronavirus and how it is being spread and addressed in Kauai but it keeps getting shifted back to beer.


It's kind of like dogs and squirrels. It's hard to stay focused when something distracts you.


----------



## controller1 (Mar 16, 2020)

tartanwood said:


> *Why are we talking about beer*?  *This started as a thread about cases of corona*virus and how it is being spread and addressed in Kauai but it keeps getting shifted back to beer.



Emphasis on your quote is mine.......   Some of us are easily distracted....


----------



## Luanne (Mar 16, 2020)

tartanwood said:


> Bringing the discussion back to the original topic, I just looked for additional information about this case.  Apparently the couple did not know that they had been in contact with someone who had tested positive before they started their trip.  Because they did not know about their exposure, they were not given the test in Maui.  They were already at the medical center in Kauai when they got a call notifying them about their pre-trip exposure.  This doesn't lessen the problem for everyone involved, but at least they were not quite as irresponsible as it first appeared.  I can feel more empathy for them now.
> 
> The report said that they are now in isolation in a county facility.  It is good to know that Kauai does have a way to isolate people away from hotels and other vacation lodging.  We canceled our own trip after a couple of sleepless nights worrying about how we would isolate if necessary in any of the 4 places we had reserved.  Canceling our trip reduced anticipated stress, but we are still disappointed.  We were supported to be on the plane at this very moment, but instead we are sitting at home.


Well, either they knew or they didn't.  This was in one of the reports I read.  This was dated two days ago.  Can you point me to where you found the reference saying they didn't know.  Not arguing with you, it just seems there are varying stories out there.

"Ige said “patient A” went to a clinic on Kauai on Monday and received antibiotics, then was seen at Wilcox Memorial Hospital on Thursday. At Wilcox, *the couple notified healthcare individuals that they had been in close contact with someone diagnosed with coronavirus.*"


----------



## tartanwood (Mar 16, 2020)

I looked at several sources online.  One had a very detailed timeline but I can't put my finger on the specific article right now.  Here is a link to one of the stories dated 3/15/20.









						COVID-19 spreads from Maui to Kauai - West Hawaii Today
					

A mainland couple in isolation on Kauai after learning they had contracted COVID-19 visited urgent care facilities on Maui and Kauai with flu-like symptoms before testing positive for COVID-19 at Wilcox Memorial Hospital on Kauai.




					www.westhawaiitoday.com
				




"According to Ige, the couple wasn’t aware they had been in contact with the COVID-19 positive individual until they had been contacted by phone prior to visiting Wilcox."

The other article indicated that they got the call when they were already at Wilcox waiting to be seen.   I'm not trying to defend them.  My only point is that it is possible to being a carrier without knowing it.  They did not know before leaving Indiana, so I don't think we can fault them for starting the trip as so many others are still doing.  Should they have moved from Maui to Kauai once they started feeling ill?  That's another matter.

My other point is that I was glad to see that the county has a facility where they can be isolated without leaving them to expose others in hotels or resorts.


----------



## goaliedave (Mar 17, 2020)

controller1 said:


> It's hard for me to say Kona is Hawaiian since it is now owned by Anheuser-Busch. Yes, I'm a beer snob.


Kona is bottled on the mainland and shipped back, so only the draft at the Kona factory is any good.

Sent from my SM-A505G using Tapatalk


----------



## NTP66 (Mar 17, 2020)

FWIW, the couple in question here stayed at Marriott's Maui Ocean Club. Management sent letters to all current guests yesterday notifying them, and stating that they'd be picking up cleaning and sanitizing things. The room the couple stayed in is currently unoccupied.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 18, 2020)

Currently on Kaua’i. The governor has closed all restaurants and bars. Restaurants can offer take-out. They are trying to keep the schools open. The supply chain os working and there is adequate food resources.  Things at Costco have slowed down. Went to the Big Save in Koloa and they had plenty of produce. Things are not in such a panic state over here as they are on the mainland.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 18, 2020)

Poobah said:


> Currently on Kaua’i. The governor has closed all restaurants and bars. Restaurants can offer take-out. They are trying to keep the schools open. The supply chain os working and there is adequate food resources.  Things at Costco have slowed down. Went to the Big Save in Koloa and they had plenty of produce. Things are not in such a panic state over here as they are on the mainland.


Yeah, we're on Oahu and saw the announcement on his page.  I read it to state that the closures start Friday, March 20, but it could just be the cruise ship screening starting Friday.  We started teleworking today and will do so for several weeks.

*Here's the announcement from the governor:*
The actions I’m announcing today may seem extreme to some of you, and we know that it will have negative effects to our economy. But we are confident that taking aggressive actions now will allow us to have a quicker recovery when this crisis is over.

I've strongly encouraged our visitors to postpone their vacations for at least the next 30-days and reschedule for a later date.

Effective this Friday (March 20), screening of all passengers disembarking cruise ships will be screened. Our airports are working on implementation plans for screening arriving visitors

I am directing the following:
• Limit social gatherings to groups of 10 people or less to follow Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) guidelines.
• Close bars and clubs.
• Close restaurants or provide drive-thru, take out, pick-up, or delivery.
• Close theatres, entertainment centers and visitor attractions.
• Avoid any discretionary travel.
• Suspend services and activities in places of worship.
• Stay home if you are a high-risk individual and take additional precautionary measures.
• Do not visit nursing homes or retirement or long-term care facilities.
• If someone in your household has tested positive for COVID-19, keep the entire household at home.

Stability is also critical in this unprecedented situation. Accordingly, the following steps have been taken:
• All utilities have been directed to take necessary measures to ensure that they can continue to operate in the normal course.
• Dir. Kenneth S. Hara, Hawaiʻi Emergency Management Agency, has the full authority to determine what constitutes critical infrastructure or essential services that will continue operations. This includes utilities, fuel producers, shipping facilities and industry, financial institutions, financial services, telecommunications companies, wholesaler or distributors, grocery stores, pharmacies, gas stations and other industry vital to our community.
• For both the utilities and essential services, government resources and support can be deployed as necessary.
• The one-week waiting period for unemployment insurance benefits is waived for those unemployed because of COVID-19.
• The Office of Consumer Protection is working with its Landlord Tenant Center, and effective already are emergency provisions applicable to tenants.
• During the emergency, the following additional steps are being discussed with our community’s business partners and non-profit organizations to maintain stability for our families by:
o Ensuring employees have benefits, even if employees are not at work.
o Halting eviction for non-payment of rent.
o Halting foreclosures.
o Working with public and private utility providers to avoid shut-off of service to critical utilities such as electric, gas, water, internet, landline telephone and cell phone.

I have also directed all department and agency heads to review their employees and identify the following:
1. Essential-functions (will be required to report to work)
2. Non-essential – able to work remotely via telework (work from home)
3. Non-essential – unable to work remotely via telework or otherwise
a. These employees could be re-assigned to work that could be done remotely, as long as it’s in the employee’s job description and classification

For the next 15 calendar days, Gov. Ige is directing the departments to have all non-essential staff stay home. Essential workers will continue to report to work. All employees will continue to be paid and will still be eligible for sick leave, vacation and other benefits. Every employee should look to their respective department for detailed instructions.

I have has also banned all non-essential travel for state workers, including to the Neighbor Islands.

In addition, the state is taking the following actions:
• Temporarily closing State Libraries to public access to evaluate and adjust operations to maintain social distancing. There will be no fees for late returns and the Library online resources will still be available.
• The Dept. of Land and Natural Resources is closing parks, offices with in-person access and large.
• All events at the State Capitol, State Art Museum, and tours at Washington Place are suspended.
• The Dept. of Commerce and Consumer Affairs has suspended all combat sports in Hawaii.
• Cancelled events at Aloha Stadium and Hawaiʻi Convention Center for the next 30 days.

It is essential that our government operations and services continue during this time, but we must keep all of our employees and community safe and healthy.  We expect more stringent actions in the days to come. These are difficult times, but Hawaiʻi has a history of coming together when faced with challenges. I’m confident that together we will rise to the task.


----------



## Poobah (Mar 19, 2020)

Went over the Po’ipu Shopping Center yesterday to pick up a few things and it was downright depressing! All of the restaurants like Kioki’s, the new pizza place, the Thai place were all take-out only with just minimal staff. The Gelato store was allowing only one customer at a time to enter the store. Several of the retail stores were just closed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 19, 2020)

Airlines are still running to the islands.  I wonder if that will change by order of the governor?


----------

